# CANYON BICYCLES - Verfügbarkeit der Räder im Showroom in Koblenz



## Canyon_Support (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

aufgrund von vermehrten Anfragen nach den neuen 2010er Modellen in unserem Showroom, werde ich hier eine Liste mit Rädern führen, die ab sofort zur Ansicht und zu Probefahrten in Koblenz bereit stehen.
Um die Übersichtlichkeit für alle User zu wahren, bitte ich darum hier im Thread keine Beiträge zu schreiben.
Für Fragen stehe ich jederzeit per PN zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Canyon_Support (26. November 2009)

*verfügbare 2010er Modelle*

Nerve XC 9.0 SL	M		black	
Nerve XC 9.0 W	M		deep puple metallic	
Nerve XC 9.0	M		white	
Nerve XC 7.0	M		white	

Nerve AM 9.0 SL	M		black	
Nerve AM 9.0 	S		white	
Nerve AM 5.0	M		white	

Nerve MR 9.0	M		white	

Lux MR 9.0 LTD	M		team black	
Lux MR 9.0 SL	M		team black	

Grand Canyon CF 8.0	M		Team Black	

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL	M		white	
Grand Canyon AL 9.0	M		Black	
Grand Canyon AL 8.0	M		white	
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	M		white	
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 W	XS		black	
Grand Canyon AL 6.0	M		white	

Yellowstone 5.0	M		Pearl Black	
Yellowstone 4.0 W	S		traffic white	

Torque ES 9.0 	S		White	
Torque ES 9.0	M		Black	
Torque ES 9.0	M		White	
Torque ES 9.0	L		Black	
Torque ES 8.0	XL		Black	

Stitched Tibor	M		raw	
Stitched Gear	M		black	
Stitched Vans	M		raw vans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (26. November 2009)

---------


----------



## Canyon_Support (26. November 2009)

Torque 9.0 Vertride M black


----------



## Canyon_Support (1. Dezember 2009)

Torque 8.0 Dropzone M smoke grey


----------



## unchained (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie siehts mit Rennrädern aus?


----------



## Canyon_Support (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Thread mit den Rennrädern steht im RR-News Forum.

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=68183


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## unchained (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke, ich habe dort noch nicht nachgeschaut.  dann komm ich mal vorbei zum Probesitzen.


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Dezember 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe dort noch nicht nachgeschaut.  dann komm ich mal vorbei zum Probesitzen.



Na dann hoff ich mal, daß Canyon die Räder im Schowroom penibelst geputzt hat...


----------



## johnny blaze (2. Dezember 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich mal, daß Canyon die Räder im Schowroom penibelst geputzt hat...



nee nee..er meinte sicher, dass er zum probe*putzen* vorbeikommen will


----------



## T!ll (2. Dezember 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Um die Übersichtlichkeit für alle User zu wahren, bitte ich darum hier im Thread keine Beiträge zu schreiben.


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (2. Dezember 2009)

Grand Canyon AL 7.0 S	black	
Grand Canyon AL 8.0 XL white


----------



## simdiem (2. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend Herr Brückner,

darf man die neuen Torque Modelle auch  auf dem Parkplatz Probe fahren, oder darf man diese nur Probe sitzen?

Vielen Dank für ihre Antwort.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Canyon_Support (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

das zuletzt genannte Grand Canyon AL 8.0 XL white hat das Grand Canyon 8.0 in M ersetzt.


Grüße

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Canyon_Support (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hier nochmal eine übersichtliche Zusammenfassung, der im Moment verfügbaren Räder im Showroom.

*verfügbare 2010er Modelle

Nerve XC 9.0 SL M black
Nerve XC 9.0 W M deep puple metallic
Nerve XC 9.0 M white
Nerve XC 7.0 M white

Nerve AM 9.0 SL M black
Nerve AM 9.0 S white
Nerve AM 5.0 M white

Nerve MR 9.0 M white

Lux MR 9.0 LTD M team black
Lux MR 9.0 SL M team black

Grand Canyon CF 8.0 M Team Black

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL M white
Grand Canyon AL 9.0 M Black
Grand Canyon AL 8.0 XL white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 M white
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 W XS black
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 S black 

Yellowstone 5.0 M Pearl Black
Yellowstone 4.0 W S traffic white

Torque ES 9.0 S White
Torque ES 9.0 M Black
Torque ES 9.0 M White
Torque ES 9.0 L Black
Torque ES 8.0 XL Black

Torque 9.0 Vertride M black 
Torque 8.0 Dropzone M smoke grey 

Stitched Tibor M raw
Stitched Gear M black
Stitched Vans M raw*


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Canyon_Support (3. Dezember 2009)

Nerve XC 9.0 SL M black
Nerve XC 9.0 W M deep puple metallic
Nerve XC 9.0 M white
Nerve XC 7.0 M white
Nerve XC 6.0 W S white

Nerve AM 9.0 SL M black
Nerve AM 9.0 S white
Nerve AM 5.0 M white

Nerve MR 9.0 M white

Lux MR 9.0 LTD M team black
Lux MR 9.0 SL M team black

Grand Canyon CF 8.0 M Team Black

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL M white
Grand Canyon AL 9.0 M Black
Grand Canyon AL 8.0 XL white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 M white
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 W XS black
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 S black

Yellowstone 5.0 M Pearl Black
Yellowstone 4.0 W S traffic white

Torque ES 9.0 S White
Torque ES 9.0 M White
Torque ES 9.0 L Black
Torque ES 8.0 XL Black

Torque 9.0 Vertride M black
Torque 8.0 Dropzone M smoke grey

Stitched Tibor M raw
Stitched Gear M black
Stitched Vans M raw


----------



## homerman16 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hey eine Frage.
Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat den Canyon Mountainbike Katalog 2010 bestellt. Leider ist dieser immer noch nich da. Deshalb habe ich ihn vor ca. 1 woche ihn nochmals bestellt. Hat ihn denn schon jemand?
Mfg Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (5. Dezember 2009)

habe ihn...allerdings direkt aus koblenz


----------



## homerman16 (6. Dezember 2009)

naja ich hoff, dass er bald kommt, da ich mir das Dropzone bald zulegen werde!


----------



## Unregistriert (7. Dezember 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Um die Übersichtlichkeit für alle User zu wahren, bitte ich darum hier im Thread keine Beiträge zu schreiben.


----------



## white batman (7. Dezember 2009)

wer ist das ?

was macht der da ?


----------



## bigzet (7. Dezember 2009)

kataloge gabs diesen monat im "mountainbike" magazin...
zumindestens hier in leipzig


----------



## ohschda (7. Dezember 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Nerve XC 9.0 SL M black
> Nerve XC 9.0 W M deep puple metallic
> Nerve XC 9.0 M white
> Nerve XC 7.0 M white
> ...


Stellt euch bis Samstag mal ein Alpinist in M in die Halle, werd vorbei kommen und will das mal auf dem Parkplatz 100m fahren. Will die 400km nicht umsonst fahren.
Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Canyon_Support (8. Dezember 2009)

*Update:*

Nerve XC 9.0 "SL" M black				
Nerve XC 9.0 "W" M deep puple metallic				
Nerve XC 9.0 M white				
Nerve XC 7.0 M white				
Nerve XC 6.0 "W" S white				
*Nerve XC 6.0 XL black	
Nerve XC 5.0 L white* 

Nerve AM 9.0 "SL" M black				
Nerve AM 9.0 S white				
Nerve AM 5.0 M white				
*Nerve AM 9.0 "Hammerschmidt" M orange
Nerve AM 6.0 XL black*

Nerve MR 9.0 M white				

Lux MR 9.0 "LTD" M Team black				
Lux MR 9.0 "SL" M Team black				

Grand Canyon CF 8.0 M Team black				
*Grand Canyon CF 9.0 S	Team black
Grand Canyon CF 8.0 M	Team black
Grand Canyon CF 8.0 XL Team black*

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 "SL" M white				
Grand Canyon AL 9.0 M Black				
Grand Canyon AL 8.0 XL white				
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 M white				
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 "W" XS black				
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M white				
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 S black				

Yellowstone 5.0 M pearl black				
Yellowstone 4.0 "W" S traffic white				

Torque ES 9.0 S white				
Torque ES 9.0 M white				
Torque ES 9.0 L black				
Torque ES 8.0 XL black				

Torque 9.0 "Vertride" M black				
Torque 8.0 "Dropzone" M smoke grey				

Stitched "Tibor" M raw				
Stitched "Gear" M black				
Stitched "Vans" M raw




> Zitat von canyon_verkauf Beitrag anzeigen
> Um die Übersichtlichkeit für alle User zu wahren, bitte ich darum hier im Thread keine Beiträge zu schreiben.


----------



## Canyon_Support (10. Dezember 2009)

Update:

Nerve XC 9.0 "SL" M black
Nerve XC 9.0 "W" M deep puple metallic
Nerve XC 9.0 M white
Nerve XC 7.0 M white
Nerve XC 6.0 "W" S white
Nerve XC 6.0 XL black
Nerve XC 5.0 L white

Nerve AM 9.0 "SL" M black
Nerve AM 9.0 S white
Nerve AM 5.0 M white
Nerve AM 9.0 "Hammerschmidt" M orange
Nerve AM 6.0 XL black

Nerve MR 9.0 M white

Lux MR 9.0 "LTD" M Team black
Lux MR 9.0 "SL" M Team black

Grand Canyon CF 9.0 S Team black
*Grand Canyon CF 9.0 "LTD" M Team black*
Grand Canyon CF 8.0 XL Team black

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 "SL" M white
*Grand Canyon AL 9.0 L black*
Grand Canyon AL 8.0 XL white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 M white
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 "W" XS black
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 S black

Yellowstone 5.0 M pearl black
Yellowstone 4.0 "W" S traffic white

Torque ES 9.0 S white
Torque ES 9.0 M white
Torque ES 9.0 L black
Torque ES 8.0 XL black

Torque 9.0 "Vertride" M black
Torque 8.0 "Dropzone" M smoke grey

Stitched "Tibor" M raw
Stitched "Gear" M black
Stitched "Vans" M raw

Zum Teil tauschen wir einige neue Größen gegen schon im Showroom stehende Modelle aus.
Demzufolge ist die hier zuletzt geschriebene Liste aktuell. Alle vorherigen sind somit hinfällig.


----------



## ohschda (13. Dezember 2009)

Bin gestern bei euch ein Torque ES8.0 in Gr.S gefahren. Steht nicht in der Liste drin.... Komisch.

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## jazznova (18. Dezember 2009)

Sagtmal,
wieso gibts das Nerve XC nicht in "S" zur Probefahrt aber dafür 3x in Größe "M"?
Echt ärgerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinbiker (18. Dezember 2009)

jazznova schrieb:


> Sagtmal,
> wieso gibts das Nerve XC nicht in "S" zur Probefahrt aber dafür 3x in Größe "M"?
> Echt ärgerlich...


 
also ich bin nur 1,70cm groß und wollte es eigentlich auch in S haben.
Bin es im Sommer probegefahren und habe mich dann für eins in M entschieden.
Bist du mal eins in M gefahren?
Für mich war da nicht wirklich ein Unterschied...

Bei S war die Sattelstütze schon kurz vor max.

Gruß


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Dezember 2009)

Sagtmal,
was ist am unten zitiertem Satz so schwer zu verstehen?
Echt ärgerlich... 



> Um die Übersichtlichkeit für alle User zu wahren, bitte ich darum hier im Thread keine Beiträge zu schreiben.


----------



## johnny blaze (18. Dezember 2009)

man man

das is halt n Forum mit sehr vielen Leuten.

Da muss man halt mal die Möglichkeiten eines Forums auch ausnutzen.

heißt:

Moderator anschreiben, dass er den Thread schließen und sticky machen soll (erscheint dann immer oben mit Zusatz "wichtig")

und dann wird nur noch der ursprüngliche Beitrag *editiert*.


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. Dezember 2009)

Nerve XC 9.0 LTD	                M		black	
Nerve XC 9.0 SL	                M		black	
Nerve XC 9.0 W	                M	        deep puple metallic	
Nerve XC 9.0	                M		white	
Nerve XC 8.0 W	                XS		black	
Nerve XC 7.0	                M		white	
Nerve XC 6.0 W	                S	        white 
Nerve XC 6.0	                XL	 	black 
Nerve XC 5.0	                L	 	white	 

Nerve AM 9.0 SL	                M		black	
Nerve AM 9.0 HS	                M		orange	
Nerve AM 9.0 	                S		white	
Nerve AM 6.0	                XL		black	
Nerve AM 5.0	                M		white	

Nerve MR 9.0	                M		white	
Nerve MR 9.0	                S 		white	

Lux MR 9.0 LTD	                M		team black	
Lux MR 9.0 SL	                M		team black	

Grand Canyon CF 9.0 LTD	M		team black	
Grand Canyon CF 9.0	        S		team black	
Grand Canyon CF 8.0	        XL		team Black	

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL	M		white
Grand Canyon AL 9.0	        L		black
Grand Canyon AL 8.0	        XL		white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	        S		black	
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	        M		white	
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 W	        XS		black	
Grand Canyon AL 6.0	        M		white	

Yellowstone 4.0 W	        S	        traffic white

Torque ES 9.0 	                S		white	
Torque ES 9.0	                M		white	
Torque ES 9.0	                L		black	
Torque ES 8.0	                XL		black
Torque 8.0 DROPZONE	        M		smoke grey	

Stitched Tibor	                M		raw	
Stitched Gear	                M		black	
Stitched Vans	                M		raw vans


----------



## Canyon_Support (18. Januar 2010)

Nerve XC 9.0 LTD	M	black
Nerve XC 9.0 SL	M	black
Nerve XC 9.0 W	M	deep purple metallic
Nerve XC 9.0	M	white
Nerve XC 8.0 W	XS	black
Nerve XC 7.0	M	white
Nerve XC 6.0 W	S	white
Nerve XC 6.0	XL	black
Nerve XC 5.0	L	white
Nerve XC 4.0	S	black

Nerve AM 9.0 SL	M	black
Nerve AM 9.0 HS	M	orange
Nerve AM 9.0 	S	white
Nerve AM 6.0	XL	black
Nerve AM 5.0	M	white

Nerve MR 9.0 SL	M 	black
Nerve MR 9.0	M + S 	white

Lux MR 9.0 LTD	M	team black
Lux MR 9.0 SL	M	team black
Lux MR 9.0 	XL	team black

Grand Canyon CF 9.0 LTD	M	team black
Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL	L	team black
Grand Canyon CF 9.0	S	team black
Grand Canyon CF 8.0	XL	team black

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL	M	white
Grand Canyon AL 9.0	L	black
Grand Canyon AL 8.0	XL	white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	S	black
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	M	white
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 W	XS	black
Grand Canyon AL 6.0	M	white

Yellowstone 4.0 W	S	traffic white

Torque ES 9.0 	S	white
Torque ES 9.0	M	white
Torque ES 9.0	L	black
Torque ES 8.0	XL	black
Torque 9.0  VERTRIDE	M	black
Torque 8.0 DROPZONE	M	smoke grey
Torque FRX 9.0 LTD	M	blue metallic
Torque FRX 9.0	S	black/green decals

Stitched Tibor	M	raw
Stitched Gear	M	black
Stitched Vans	M	raw vans


----------



## Canyon_Support (23. Februar 2010)

Nerve XC 9.0 LTD	M	black
Nerve XC 9.0 SL	L	white
Nerve XC 9.0 W	M	deep puple metallic
Nerve XC 9.0	M	white
Nerve XC 8.0 W	XS	black
Nerve XC 7.0	M	white
Nerve XC 6.0 W	S	white
Nerve XC 6.0	XL	Black
Nerve XC 5.0	L	White
Nerve XC 4.0	S	black

Nerve AM 9.0 SL	M	black
Nerve AM 9.0 HS	M	Orange
Nerve AM 9.0 	S	white
Nerve AM 6.0	XL	black
Nerve AM 5.0	M	white

Nerve MR 9.0 SL	M 	schwarz
Nerve MR 9.0	M + S +L	white
Nerve MR 8.0	XL	white

Lux MR 9.0 LTD	s	team black
Lux MR 9.0 SL	M	team black
Lux MR 9.0 	XL	team black

Grand Canyon CF 9.0 LTD	M	Team black
Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL	L	Team black
Grand Canyon CF 9.0	S	Team black
Grand Canyon CF 8.0	XL	Team Black

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL	M	white
Grand Canyon AL 9.0	L	Black
Grand Canyon AL 8.0	XL	white
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	S	black
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	M	white
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 W	XS	black
Grand Canyon AL 6.0	M	white

Yellowstone 4.0 W	S	traffic white
Yellowstone 3.0	S	white
Yellowstone 4.0 W	XS	Acid green

Torque ES 9.0 	S	White
Torque ES 9.0	M	White
Torque ES 9.0	L	Black
Torque ES 8.0	XL	Black
Torque 9.0  VERTRIDE	M	black
Torque 8.0 DROPZONE	M	smoke grey
Torque FRX 9.0 LTD	M	blue metallic
Torque FRX 9.0	S	black/green decals

Stitched Tibor	M	raw
Stitched Gear	M	black
Stitched Vans	M	raw vans


----------



## Canyon_Support (19. März 2010)

2010er Modelle:

Nerve XC 9.0 LTD	M	Black
Nerve XC 9.0 SL	L	White
Nerve XC 9.0 W	M	Deep Purple Metallic
Nerve XC 9.0	M	White
Nerve XC 8.0 W	XS	Black
Nerve XC 7.0	M	White
Nerve XC 6.0 W	S	White
Nerve XC 6.0	XL	Black
Nerve XC 5.0	L	White
Nerve XC 4.0	S	Black

Nerve AM 9.0 SL	M	Black
Nerve AM 9.0 HS	L	Orange
Nerve AM 9.0 	S	White
Nerve AM 7.0	L	Acid Green
Nerve AM 6.0	XL	Black
Nerve AM 5.0	M	White

Nerve MR 9.0 SL	M 	Black
Nerve MR 9.0	M + S + L	White
Nerve MR 8.0	XL	White

Lux MR 9.0 LTD	M	Team Black
Lux MR 9.0 SL	M	Team Black
Lux MR 9.0 	XL	Team Black
Lux MR 8.0	S	Team Black

Grand Canyon CF 9.0 LTD	M	Team Black
Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL	L	Team Black
Grand Canyon CF 9.0	S	Team Black
Grand Canyon CF 8.0	XL	Team Black

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL	M	White
Grand Canyon AL 9.0	L	Black
Grand Canyon AL 8.0	XL	White
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	S	Black
Grand Canyon AL 7.0	M	White
Grand Canyon AL 6.0 W	XS	Black
Grand Canyon AL 6.0	M	White


Yellowstone 5.0	M	Black
Yellowstone 4.0 W	S	Traffic White
Yellowstone 4.0 W	XS	Acid Green
Yellowstone 4.0	L	Yellow
Yellowstone 3.0	S	White

Torque ES 9.0 	XL	Black
Torque ES 9.0	M	White
Torque ES 9.0	L	Black
Torque ES 8.0	S	White
Torque 9.0  VERTRIDE	M	Black
Torque 8.0 DROPZONE	M	Smoke Grey
Torque FRX 9.0 LTD	M	Blue Metallic
Torque FRX 9.0	S	Black/Green Decals

Stitched Tibor	M	Raw
Stitched Gear	M	Black
Stitched Vans	M	Raw Vans


2009er Modelle:

Nerve XC 8.0	M	Red
Nerve XC 7.0W	S	White
Nerve XC 6.0W	S	Deep Purple

Nerve AM 8.0	M	White

Lux MR 9.0 Ltd.	L	White

Grand Canyon AL 7.0 W	S	White


----------



## AlexFD (18. Mai 2010)

Servus
Würde mich über eine Aktualisierung der Liste freuen, besonders geht es mir um die Nerve XC  W Modelle. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## karmakiller (8. November 2010)

Die Liste wird wohl nicht mehr gepflegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Bert Werk (8. November 2010)

Bis zum Modellwechsel gab es auf der Homepage unter SERVIVE die Seite SHOWROOM TESTBIKES, die sie wohl derzeit deaktiviert haben, weil es noch keine neuen Modell im Showroom gibt....nehme ich jetzt einfach mal an ganz wertungslos.


----------



## Canyon_Support (8. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

bisher gab es aufgrund des Modellwechsels noch keine komplette Liste der 2011er Testbikes. Daher wurde hier und auf www.canyon.com bisher noch keine aktuelle Liste zur Verfügung gestellt.

Nachfolgend findet ihr die momentan im Showroom befindlichen 2011er Testbikes. Bitte beachtet, dass es sich bei diesen Bikes um Fotoshootingbikes, sowie Prototypen handelt. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass die einzelnen Modelle nicht dem Serienstandard entsprechen.


Mountainbike:

Yellowstone 3.0 Gr. M pearl black
Yellowstone 4.0 Gr. M pearl black
Yellowstone 4.0 W Gr.  S traffic white
Yellowstone 5.0 Gr. M s.b.anodized black

Grand Canyon AL 6.0  Gr. M s.b.anodized black
Grand Canyon AL 8.0  Gr. M monza race red
Grand Canyon AL 8.0 W  Gr. S acid green met.
Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL  Gr. M s.b.anodized black

Grand Canyon CF 8.0  Gr. M team

Nerve MR 9.0  Gr. M satellite grey met.

Lux MR 8.0  Gr. M team

Nerve XC 5.0  Gr. M s.b.anodized black
Nerve XC 8.0  Gr. M s.b.anodized black

Nerve AM 5.0  Gr. M s.b.anodized black
Nerve AM 5.0  Gr. M orange met.
Nerve AM 8.0  Gr. M s.b.anodized black 

Strive ES 7.0 Gr.M s.b.anodized black
Strive ES 9.0 Gr.M conker brown met.

Torque  6.0 Rockzone Gr. M terra brown flat
Torque 9.0 Vertride  Gr. M  s.b.anodized black

Torque FRX 9.0  Gr. M traffic white


Rennrad:

Roadlite 5.0 CT Gr.58 s.b.anodized black
Roadlite 5.0 W CT Gr.52 fuji metallic white
Roadlite 7.0 CT Gr.58 fuji metallic white
Roadlite 7.0 W CT Gr.52  fuji metallic white

Ultimate AL 9.0 SL CT Gr.58 s.b.anodized black
Ultimate AL 9.0 W CT Gr.52 s.b.anodized black

Ultimate CF 7.0 ST Gr.58 carbon fiber black matte
Ultimate CF 9.0 SL ST Gr.58 carbon fiber black matte

Ultimate CF SLX 9.0 SL ST 58 carbon fiber black matte

Speedmax AL 8.0 Gr. M team

Speedmax CF 9.0 Gr. M team
Speedmax CF 9.0 SL Gr. M team

Canyon Aeroad Testrad CT Gr. 58 white

V-Drome AL 9.0 Gr. S pearl black


Weitere Testbikes kommen zusammen mit den Serienbikes. Sobald Nachschub im Showroom auftaucht, werde ich euch an dieser Stelle darüber informieren.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Reese23 (9. November 2010)

Welchen Sinn soll das den haben dass ihr nur M Rahmen aufbaut von den verschiedenen Modellen??? Wäre schon gut wenn man nach Koblenz fährt evtl. zwei Größen testen zu können...


----------



## johnny blaze (9. November 2010)

nochmal genauer lesen 



canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Bitte beachtet, dass es sich bei diesen Bikes um Fotoshootingbikes, sowie Prototypen handelt. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass die einzelnen Modelle nicht dem Serienstandard entsprechen.


----------



## Reese23 (9. November 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> die einzelnen Modelle nicht dem Serienstandard entsprechen.



...noch schlimmer! Somit fällt in nächster Zeit ein Besuch ganz aus.


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Stand heute: (sorry für die schlechte Quali...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

und das Vertride ist auch da...weiss jetzt auch nicht warum ich davon keine Bilder gemacht habe...


----------



## eikee (20. November 2010)

sehr schön. danke für die fotos!

hast du zufällig noch mehr bilder vom trailflow? falls ja, würde ich die sehr gerne haben =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (21. November 2010)

Nein, sorry...leider nicht


----------



## eikee (21. November 2010)

schade. sind so nett anzuschauen ^^


----------



## Bruce83 (24. Januar 2011)

Wie viel Betieb ist eigentlich im Showroom gewöhnlich an Samstagen? Lohnt es sich da hinzufahren? Oder tritt man sich da tot und muss stundenlang warten um sich mal auf die Bikes setzen zu können? Ich hab ne recht lange Anfahrt und wollte nicht extra Urlaub dafür nehmen.


----------



## visualex (26. Januar 2011)

Bruce83 schrieb:


> Wie viel Betieb ist eigentlich im Showroom gewöhnlich an Samstagen? Lohnt es sich da hinzufahren? Oder tritt man sich da tot und muss stundenlang warten um sich mal auf die Bikes setzen zu können? Ich hab ne recht lange Anfahrt und wollte nicht extra Urlaub dafür nehmen.



Ich war Mitte Dezember, also als die neuen Räder noch recht frisch waren, mal Samstags mit einem Kumpel da. Es waren zwar noch einige andere Leute im Laden, aber wir mussten nicht warten, hatten genug Zeit mit den Rädern auf dem Hof herumzufahren und falls der Verkäufer sich zwischenzeitlich um einen anderen Kunden gekümmert hat, fand sich schnell ein Kollege.

Ich würde es eher vom Wetter abhänig machen. Eine Probefahrt IM Laden ist eher suboptimal.


----------



## SvenBonn (7. Februar 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Weitere Testbikes kommen zusammen mit den Serienbikes. Sobald Nachschub im Showroom auftaucht, werde ich euch an dieser Stelle darüber informieren.




Wie groß ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein paar Mountain-Bikes in L unter den Hintern zu bekommen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Februar 2011)

Zumindest ein Torque Trailflow in L war heute dort. 
Ein Nerve AM 2010 in XL habe ich auch gesehen.


----------



## Scaxor (15. Februar 2011)

hat jemand zufällig ein bild von dem playzone in schwarz ? am besten mit m rahmen ?



wäre cool


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. März 2011)

Kurze Frage an Canyon: Wieso wird das XC 7.0 in L (schwarz / grün) als verfügbar angezeigt - gleichzeitig werden jedoch die im Showroom verfügbaren Modelle (Canyon-HP) (fast ausschließlich) nur in M geführt?

Sind tatsächlich keine xc's in verschiedenen Farben in L im Showroom oder ist man nicht dazu gekommen, die Showroom-Liste auf der HP zu aktuallisieren?

Frage, weil ich schon längst man nach KO kommen möchte, um mein Wunschbike (verfügbar) probefahren und dann bestellen zu können..


Ne kurze Info wäre nett!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (18. März 2011)

Zur Info ne Info von Canyon - für die die es interessiert:

_[..] wir haben momentan ein XC 8.0 monza race red Gr. L im Showroom stehen. (Warum dieses Bike nicht auf der Website angezeigt wird, befindet sich noch in Klärung) Evtl. wird auch noch ein XC 9.0 SL in Gr. L kommen. Mehr Modelle aus der XC Serie wird es als Probefahrräder nicht geben, da die Geometrie ja in der kompletten Serie einheitlich ist.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen. [...]_

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

